# Do my bettas hate each other?



## yoman (Jul 24, 2005)

Hello, I recently bought two males and two females from various fish stores in the past week. I've put the one pair and 10 gallon tank at 82 degrees with the female in a glass vase. The male only swins around her all the time and does nothing but flare. The problem is that he hasn't made any bubblenest. The female on the other hand, seems to be swelling with eggs, it seems that from time to she the two horizontal stripes on her fade away, but then they seem to come back. What should I do? I would really like to have this pair mate.

Thanks for any help.
yoman


----------



## Rain (Jul 24, 2005)

Mybe your male betta is not ready to spawn so if I were you I would change my male betta,or you can just wait and be patience.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Let her out. I had 6 pairs spawn today and only one of them had a bubblenest made before they spawned.


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

(RC) said:


> Let her out. I had 6 pairs spawn today and only one of them had a bubblenest made before they spawned.
> 
> 
> RC


OK I gotta know. Which pairs?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

2 metallic and 4 double black spawns, but the metallics didn't care for the eggs last time so I don't know if I'll get fry. If I don't get fry this time I'll hatch them myself next time.


RC


----------



## yoman (Jul 24, 2005)

I think I will just let the female out thanks for the help.

yoman


----------



## yoman (Jul 24, 2005)

I released the female and she is really showing her stripes really strong, but the male seems to be unable to make a bubble nest, he blows some big bubles and they just pop, should I swicth him out or should I wait some more?


----------



## Rain (Jul 24, 2005)

You should swicth your male betta yoman!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

you should leave them alone. Bettas do not need a bubblenest to spawn. He will make one as they spawn.


RC


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Do you have a cover on the tank? That could be why the bubbles are popping. I would leave them together.


----------



## yoman (Jul 24, 2005)

I switched out that male betta, but then the female lost all her vertical stripes and just flared at the new male, so I put the first one back in and the female got all her vertical stripes back, so I guess I'll just have to wait.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The more you bother the pair the less chance you have they will spawn.


RC


----------



## Rain (Jul 24, 2005)

I guest youll have to wait then.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

like RC said, leave them alone. let them do their thing. the more you mess with them, they less likely they will spawn. switching male in this early stage is not a good thing. be patience. maybe the male will build a nest when they spawn or he will find a way to care for the egg. don't look at the tank too often because you scare them. patience is the key to spawn.


----------



## yoman (Jul 24, 2005)

when I came home today I found that they had mated, he made his bubble nest and everything. I'm sooo happy


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow! Awesome! Im glad for you!


----------



## yoman (Jul 24, 2005)

Just go another queston, I put the female and another female together in a large bowl, and the smaller female is now showing her stripes, should I mate the smaller one, or is this a false alarm or somthing?


----------



## yoman (Jul 24, 2005)

Well, it's been 3 days since by betta mated, I though it was a small group of eggs of maybe 20 or 30, but I was wrong, it turns out that maybe more than a hundred fry hacthed, it driving me and the male betta crazy to see so many fry falling and needed to be picked up. The kinda funny thing is that the male have to double the size of his bubble nest to hold them all. 

yoman


----------



## goldyfish (Jul 8, 2005)

:hbd: to the betta fry


----------

